# install dbus-qt4 error



## mfaridi (Feb 1, 2009)

I want install KDE4 and I use FreeBSD 7 , but when I want install KDE4 , after minutes I see this error
and dbus can not install


```
bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 /usr/ports/devel/dbus-qt4/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/qdbus/../../bin/moc
/bin/ln -sf /usr/local/bin/rcc /usr/ports/devel/dbus-qt4/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/qdbus/../../bin/rcc

This is the Qt/X11 Open Source Edition.


   The specified system/compiler is not supported:

      /usr/ports/devel/dbus-qt4/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/mkspecs/freebsd-g++

   Please see the README file for a complete list.

===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to kde@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/devel/dbus-qt4/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/tools/qdbus/../..//config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/dbus-qt4.
```


----------



## trev (Feb 1, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> The specified system/compiler is not supported:
> /usr/ports/devel/dbus-qt4/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.4.3/mkspecs/freebsd-g++
> 
> Please see the README file for a complete list.



The error message seems pretty self-explanatory to me.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 2, 2009)

Can someone help which packages we need for solve this peroblem ?


----------



## ProFTP (Jul 20, 2009)

portupgrade -rfRN dbus-qt4


----------

